# Worldmark Vancouver



## Skatduder (Jul 28, 2014)

The Canadian.

I have a question about the 2 bedroom units. There are 4 of us, dad, 2 daughters and a boyfriend. We are wondering if there is enough room in the living room for a blow up mattress. 

Do you know ?


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jul 28, 2014)

certainly not a double. a single possibly. the couch is not long enough to sleep on


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 28, 2014)

These are very small units; typical of a large city condo.  Each BR has a queen that feels more like a double.  The couch is small and along with the coffee table, take up most of the living room.  Putting somebody on the floor is possibly doable, but anybody heading to the kitchen for coffee in the morning will run right into them. 

There is a very large storage closet just inside the entrance door that might be big enough for a single blow up mattress.  No windows, but with the door open, it might be an option.   Don't bring much stuff and it might work.

Sue


----------

